

Rockstar CEO Test - see if you're a rockstar executive or a lowly wantrepreneur - spaghetti
http://startupceotest.com/

======
mgkimsal
Hrm. I got a 0 but it didn't tell me what that means. Am I neither lowly nor a
rockstar?

------
RudigerMouse
Not sure how the scoring works. The choices are hilarious though.

